# 17 Gal ADA CUBE GARDEN 60P AQUARIUM



## BklynGreenScape17 (Mar 16, 2017)

Pictures from my planted ADA Cube Garden 60P aquarium.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ent-05871823-D36C-4B2D-A7ED-6CBEADCBD673c.jpg


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

Looks real good!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

what type of lighting?


----------

